# time at the track



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

how do i get my time down at the track. i have a 94 altima 5spd with intake, exhaust, and a strut bar and the quickest ive gone is 16.9 @ 81 mph any suggestions.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tire pressure, taller profile tires, PRACTICE, LOTS OF PRACTICE. a header and an underdrive pulley will help as well. ive got i/h/e/p and a bigger throttle body, and im getting 15.6's with LOTS of wheelspin meaning ive got a bit to improve as well.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Motor swap to the RB26DETT. Or turbo the Altima. Nitrous. Well the strut bar isn't going to help you go any faster in a straight line, so you might wanna lost that. New plugs, wires, and coil. Underdrive pulley. Light weight crank shaft.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

what kind of engine is the RB26DETT???? what does it come out of? if its the skyline motor i dont think it would fit in my engine bay.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it wont, hes messing with you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

i figured that since the RD26DET is a skyline motor. i wish i could put that in there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

buy a new car lol j/k


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

shift better


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

sticky tires


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

learn to rev higher and slam harder into gears.


----------



## panic_mechanic (Aug 2, 2003)

*rb26dett in altima eh*

theres only one catch with the rb26dett

its a longitudinal mount motor, meaning its 90 degrees to the position of your motor right now. 

it could be made to fit in the engine bay but.....
-u would to remove everything related to the ka
-remove the entire suspension front and back
-make custom everything for the motor and transmission
- try and fir the skyline suspension on your car
-make space in the transmission tunnel for the skyke tranny


or get a blusbird sr20det fwd and replace current engine


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Aww yah... Panic, I likes your idea, thats what I would do, if I had the money, and for that matter, the skill. Even though 1500 isn't bad for the motor, I'd have to pay someone to take the KA out and put the SR in. I lack the skill. lol. Anyway, if you have lots of money at your disposial, then i'd go w/ what Panic subjested.


----------



## panic_mechanic (Aug 2, 2003)

*to sr or not to sr*

i would want to know if there is a company that destrokes ka motors to roughly 2.2L that way the engine would rev a bit more and then u throw on a set of 10.5:1 or 11:1 compression ratio pistons

sigh......dream on panic


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: to sr or not to sr*



panic_mechanic said:


> *i would want to know if there is a company that destrokes ka motors to roughly 2.2L that way the engine would rev a bit more and then u throw on a set of 10.5:1 or 11:1 compression ratio pistons
> 
> sigh......dream on panic *


 why go with less horsepower and less displacement for more rev's? you want more revs out of a ka, what you do is, design a short runnered intake manifold for it instead. our long ass runners are all about torque at the cost of rpm's. shorten em down, it will pull better at higher speeds.


----------



## panic_mechanic (Aug 2, 2003)

*ka24de na*

the ka itself was not necessarily designed for high rpm operation but u could modify the crank to reflect what u want.

ka24de -bore 89.0 mm
-stroke 96.0 mm

making the engine undersquare (bore smaller than stroke)

long stroke engines have habit of making plenty of torque but make less hp and higher rpm (why the ka seems flat at higher rpm)

just destroking the engine by 7.0mm would enable the engine to rev a bit higher before encountering harmonics issues with the block

anyways its just an expensive idea.....who knows what it would do as no one has ever tried it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

actually too though, the cams and the manifold have quite a bit to do with the ka falling on its face at higher rpms. theres a good short article in this months sport compact on a silvia that talks about the ka24de. i personally love this engine and its torquiness.


----------



## 95altima (Nov 24, 2003)

if you want higher revving capabilities get a beefer cam and upgrade your valves.


----------



## Nismo5042 (Nov 18, 2003)

dude that would be sweet as hell if you could get the rb26dett into the altima. you would have one fast ass altima


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Nismo5042 said:


> dude that would be sweet as hell if you could get the rb26dett into the altima. you would have one fast ass altima


no room for it. that long ass engine would have to sit sideways...


----------

